
Show HN: Profbit – Track your Coinbase profits - josh_blum
https://www.profbit.info/
======
dreens
I love the idea of this. Good analytics and data presentation are tough to
come by in many situations, even when the necessary info is in principle
accessible. This clever open source tool meets this need.

------
Cyberdog
> LOGIN WITH COINBASE

Hmm. How about you give me a little more information about what exactly your
service does before propositioning me to do something as instinctually
terrifying as that?

~~~
josh_blum
Cyberdog, totally get your concern, I will update the UI to add some further
info.

tldr: I get read-only permissions from Coinbase OAuth and don't store any user
data. You can also setup your own server -- one click to deploy to heroku,
further instructions in the github!
[https://github.com/joshblum/profbit](https://github.com/joshblum/profbit)

